# Check out this turkey mount ...



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My oldest boys 4th bird, and first mount ..

What do ya think?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it!! Good job on the taxi. Who did that for you?


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! I also like the amount of weaponry you have in the background of the photo:smile:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

longbow said:


> I like it!! Good job on the taxi. Who did that for you?


 Wings-in-fight, Jeff Neilson , Payson Utah , 801-310-8042

Got him doing another one right now ... My yougest boys turkey from 2013 ..

Best bird work I've ever seen ! Unbielevable stuff!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Sweet! I also like the amount of weaponry you have in the background of the photo:smile:


That's just the norm around our house ...
Bow target right out the front door,, We Shoot trap off the back porch!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> That's just the norm around our house ...
> Bow target right out the front door,, We Shoot trap off the back porch!


Same here!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks great goofy.8)

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!! That's so life-like I'd put a newspaper under it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Did that turkey crap bear cubs? The turkey looks fine...but what are those black turds under it for?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Did that turkey crap bear cubs? The turkey looks fine...but what are those black turds under it for?


To make you ask queastons...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice job. How are you going to watch tv?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That is way nice. Congrats to your son on a real nice bird.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great mount! Love the elk shed perch too!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Top notch Goofy. ------SS


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

In my opinion Jeff is the best taxidermist when it comes to birds. I especially like his waterfowl.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice mount.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

is the picture in the background the same boy and bird?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

fishreaper said:


> is the picture in the background the same boy and bird?


Good eye fish!

Didn't even intend on doing that when I took the mount pic ...

And that mount bird is this one, the full picture above it is my wifes
Pahvant bird...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yote238 said:


> Nice job. How are you going to watch tv?


No TV in that room!!;-)..


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> That's just the norm around our house ...
> Bow target right out the front door,, We Shoot trap off the back porch!


I'm pretty sure you mentioned at one point that you are a utah county man... Where in utah county can you shoot trap off your back porch?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

90redryder said:


> I'm pretty sure you mentioned at one point that you are a utah county man... Where in utah county can you shoot trap off your back porch?


Spanish fork canyon......


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Spanish fork cayon......


......and many other places in Utah county. Cracks me up that people think Orem and Provo make up the whole county. Yup, lots of wide open space down here far away from the hustle and bustle.....and men who wear socks with sandals and eat green jello.------SS


----------

